# Up in Smoke



## Paymaster (May 29, 2016)

Well, actually, standing up in the smoke. Drunken chicken was on today's menu.  I did one with Badia Complete Seasoning and two with just salt and pepper.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 30, 2016)

Those look soooo good...I want chicken.


----------



## snowbeast (Jul 6, 2016)

How do you get the skin so crispy?


----------



## Paymaster (Jul 6, 2016)

snowbeast said:


> How do you get the skin so crispy?



I coat lightly with olive oil, spices and cook at 350-375*


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 6, 2016)

Nice looking chickens.


----------



## GA Home Cook (Jul 7, 2016)

Paymaster - these look great.  what is that stuffed inside them?


----------



## CraigC (Jul 7, 2016)

Looks like the potatoes he had for a side.


----------



## blissful (Jul 7, 2016)

MMMM Ken, chic-Ken




(brought to you by ifunny.co)


----------



## medtran49 (Jul 7, 2016)

GA Home Cook said:


> Paymaster - these look great. what is that stuffed inside them?


 
I'm going to guess cans of beer, since they are "Drunken" chicken.


----------



## roadfix (Jul 7, 2016)

Nice color on those birds!!


----------



## Paymaster (Jul 7, 2016)

GA Home Cook said:


> Paymaster - these look great.  what is that stuffed inside them?





medtran49 said:


> I'm going to guess cans of beer, since they are "Drunken" chicken.



The neck opening is sealed with a potato wedge and the cans contain a mix of Coca Cola and the rub that was applied to the outside. Now on lemon pepper chickens I block the neck opening with a lime wedge and Sprite and Lemon Pepper seasoning in the can.

Thanks for the comments.


----------



## outRIAAge (Jul 7, 2016)

Talking beer cans, just last night I was watching a Great British Menu episode, and Lisa Allen, one of the best chefs in Britain, does beer-can chicken using a supercharged "beer can" that fogs the chicken in beer-fumes and also doubles as a roasting pan.

She also marinades the chicken in malt syrup, adding another beery level. She's well-worth learning from (and looks like one of Rod Stewart's love-children). Here's the episode:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mIGtarpolPo&index=25&list=PL8AA8835FE131A747


----------

